# Sandusky Bay Area - Walleye



## tcbridges

New to the Sandusky area and wanted to know what the Walleye fishing is like in the bay there compared to Maumee. I would rather fish Sandusky for Walleye if possible. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## FISHIN 2

usually a few eyes around the bay area. Keep a good distance, as in 1/4 east of the train bridge though, from march 1- may 1.regulations !!!


----------



## nightranger

we used to take a c-clamp and tie our boat to the railway bridge and throw our anchor out the back to keep us centered in the bridge openings as ALL THE FISH that go up the river to spawn have to pass through one of these 3 openings.now that they have the new regulations,you can,t do that.you can anchor in the bay well outside of the legal distance from the bridge,but if your going to do that,you might aswell fish in front of cedar point.wading in Sandusky bay,s muck is not the same as standing on the rocky shore of the Maumee river.check the local regulations before getting yourself in a pickle


----------



## Carpman

This is according to a couple thesis that I have read from various universities. 

The majority of the Sandusky Bay spawning walleye STAY in the bay to spawn. In 2009: 2/197 tagged fish in the bay actually went up the Sandusky river, the rest spawned in the bay. Read the regs like Fishin 2 said. Single hook anywhere west of 1/4 mile east of the of the railroad bridge. 

As far as fishing, very few actually target the bay spawning walleye. Why? I'm not sure. Like nightranger said, keep your distance from the bridge, it is tempting but just stay away from it. Nothing good happens there.


----------



## odell daniel

I talked to the game warden the other day and asked about regulations in the bay, he said you can anchor up around the bridges and fish right now, you can fish 24 hrs a day(unlike fremont). Single hook no snagging, 4 fish limit. He also told me the fish are piled in there right now waiting for a good rain, he didnt mention a thing about any specific distance you have to be away to fish. He said thats where he would be fishing right now.


----------



## ChrisDave

I read this too and tried jigging on some bay rocks the other night. It seems so muddy, no bites. Based on what i read, they really need to get some suitable substrate for the fish to successfully spawn. Not sure if it's possible since the bay is so shallow and silted. 

Anybody have luck in the bay, off the rocks, in the mud?



Carpman said:


> This is according to a couple thesis that I have read from various universities.
> 
> The majority of the Sandusky Bay spawning walleye STAY in the bay to spawn. In 2009: 2/197 tagged fish in the bay actually went up the Sandusky river, the rest spawned in the bay. Read the regs like Fishin 2 said. Single hook anywhere west of 1/4 mile east of the of the railroad bridge.
> 
> As far as fishing, very few actually target the bay spawning walleye. Why? I'm not sure. Like nightranger said, keep your distance from the bridge, it is tempting but just stay away from it. Nothing good happens there.


.


----------



## tcbridges

ChrisDave said:


> I read this too and tried jigging on some bay rocks the other night. It seems so muddy, no bites. Based on what i read, they really need to get some suitable substrate for the fish to successfully spawn. Not sure if it's possible since the bay is so shallow and silted.
> 
> Anybody have luck in the bay, off the rocks, in the mud?
> 
> 
> .


I have never been there fishing how shallow is the bay. What is the deepest part


----------



## Carpman

The bay is really shallow guys. I believe the average is very low like 4' or something but don't quote me on that. There are deep holes though and those fish will find them. Some are marked on nav charts, and some aren't. webapp.navionics.com is a good start if you don't have the phone app. You can get fish off the rocks, now is a good time to try it with all the fish heading to bed in there. I don't know where to tell you to go other than maybe a corner where you know they will go around. Just be aware of that invisible line that is 1/4 east of the train bridge.


----------



## ErieEye

The Sandusky bay used to be my favorite place to catch walleye in April, before the dnr imposed regulations on the bay. My favorite tactic was to use my bow mount trolling motor and slowly work the washout area west of the railroad bridge. I would hover about 30 yards from the bridge. The only bait I would use was a hedden sonar jigged vertically on the bottom. I used to get some very quick limits by doing that. I never have agreed with the regulations the dnr put on the bay. If the dnr wanted to protect the fishery all they needed to do was prohibit fishing directly under the railroad bridge. Thats where the snaggers do their damage. Of all the walleyes i caught using these tactics I don't remember any of them being snagged.


----------



## honey

X2 but wow did people snag a ton. You could catch an awesome limit of fish if u knew were you were doing legally but people had to just ruin it


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

Where are you guys seeing the regulations on fishing in the bay? I'm having trouble finding them online?


----------



## FISHIN 2

Page 10 in regulations book. Look under site-specific waters.


----------



## KPI

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/site-specific-regulations click on the Sandusky Maumee at the bottom hope this helps


----------



## Still Hookinn

From the way I took the rules you could fish it by the bridge but only with single hook. Or am I off on that.


----------



## odell daniel

game warden told me you have to follow the same rules as fremont, single hook 1/2" gap, no snagging, he also said you can fish there 24 hrs a day. I think their is a sign that tells you how close you can anchor to the bridge, if you dont anchor sounded to me like you can get right in and go for it.


----------



## TheSmack

]The bay is really shallow guys. I believe the average is very low like 4' or something but don't quote me on that. 

That is an understatement. I have a pile or shredded props in my garage from boating around there. Shallow spots with areas that are just full of debris or rock piles. My last prop was damaged about a mile off the shoreline in the middle of what seemed to be clear deeper water.

careful


----------



## Gottagofishn

When I first started fishing Erie out of a bass boat the railroad bridge was one of the first places I fished. I too fished the washout area of the western bridge.... I have never seen so many eyes..... I never understood why people were elbow to elbow in the river but there was never anyone at the bridges... That was in the late 80's I imagine..... back before I discovered ice out fishing on the lake!


----------

